# Weekend Funnies!



## sawhorseray (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## D.W. (Oct 3, 2020)

That mercurochrome picture brought back painful memories of this stuff...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 3, 2020)

Don't forget the Iodine .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 465399
> 
> 
> View attachment 465400
> ...



Those are GREAT Ray!!!!     
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2020)

D.W. said:


> That mercurochrome picture brought back painful memories of this stuff...
> 
> View attachment 465415



Lord help me.  I remember the joys of both these products.  
Gary


----------

